# Aftermath of heat cycle



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know if it is imagination but it looks like Deja has matured a lot ever since she went into heat (first heat). She is almost finished with her cycle and she is nice and calm and looks more mature as well.
All in all it wasn't as bad as I was prepared for and rolling up the rugs for less than 2 weeks was all we had to do to prevent blood drops on them.
Her vulva is going down is size so I think we are in the safe zone. But will watch her for another week in that department.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Will follow this thread as I am interested in what the more experienced people have to say. In my non important opinion, it makes sense to me. I would think that going into heat for the 1st time releases tons of hormones that were not either there or not there in large amounts. Glad that it seems that the first heat went well...My aussie that I had until she passed 3 years ago we always had a diaper on her lol. This is also the reason why though I am in the middle of a remodel on my home, the hardwood floors will be the absolute last thing done until I find what works best for my girls when that time comes...


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

How old is your dog for the first heat?????


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I find the growth and maturing are not done until 3-4 years old. Keeping them intact until at least 24 months of age will allow their hormones to work with the growing process. You will notice her nipples will no longer be as tiny as they once were. And yes, she will fill out more with age.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

lafalce said:


> How old is your dog for the first heat?????


She is 10 months old.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine comes out more mature after each heat as well. Calmer (most visible with the first heat) and more patient and more able to process during training. She is super sweet during the heat and retains a bit of that each time as she comes out of them. Her nipples are no longer puppy sized though... only thing I don't really think is "positive." She is almost 3 now and I think she is still maturing emotionally. Physically I think she was done around 2.5.


----------



## Youreamonkey274 (Jul 14, 2014)

My Zelda turned 11 months old today and just ended her first heat cycle about 3 weeks ago. She has definitely matured and calmed down a lot. She became super loving and clingy when she went into heat and I thought once she ended her heat cycle she wouldn't be like that anymore. But to my surprise, she is still loving :wub: I love it, she loves to cuddle on the couch and lay her head on me, she was never like that before so I eat it up. It also makes me sad because she is growing up so fast. She still acts like a puppy a lot of the time, but she's definitely changing.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The 5 yo - first heat at 15 months - a little clingy during no noted change afterward. 
Last four heats, heat cycle has been fine but she gets a false pregnancy following them and it = grouchy toward other dogs; nesting etc. 

The 1 yo - just finishing first heat at 12 months - became even more of an airhead during the cycle - there was no training to be done. She's filling out but I haven't noticed any maturity in her atittude. 

I give the heat cycle a full 3 weeks of "no flirting with the guys, no unauthorized visits with guys, no guy friends at all!"


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

Faun started her first heat a week ago and she's pretty pleasant! Very calm, snuggly and affectionate right now rather than her usual high energy and busy self. I hope she stays so sweet but we'll see. 

So far the worst of it is intact small breed males keep showing up on the sidewalk in front of the house. I pray they don't try to get into my backyard or them may be shaken like ragdoll by my dog reactive puppy. :/


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

petite said:


> So far the worst of it is intact small breed males keep showing up on the sidewalk in front of the house. I pray they don't try to get into my backyard or them may be shaken like ragdoll by my dog reactive puppy. :/



Kinda OT - but maybe you should or could try chlorophyll pills (you might search the forum there have been a few threads throughout the years). I live in a neighborhood with lots of loose dogs and coyotes and we had zero unwanted male visitors when Paisley was in heat.

May or may not be too late for it to really work this cycle but could always try it next time!


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

mspiker03 said:


> Kinda OT - but maybe you should or could try chlorophyll pills (you might search the forum there have been a few threads throughout the years). I live in a neighborhood with lots of loose dogs and coyotes and we had zero unwanted male visitors when Paisley was in heat.
> 
> May or may not be too late for it to really work this cycle but could always try it next time!


Thank you for mentioning the chlorophyll pills, I'll definitely look into them for Faun.


----------

